# main index



## sbg4evr (Feb 9, 2003)

When I view the Main Index,  I see numbers in black followed by red numbers in brackets in the Threads column and the Views column.  What does that mean?


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 9, 2003)

Hi sbg4evr,

The black numbers in the threads and Messages columns means the total number of threads and messages. The red numbers in brackets mean that you have so many unread messages.

Once you visit the forum once or twice and read all the messages, the red number will disappear. The next day if you come back you will see how many messages are new.


----------

